# More cerakote



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a photo of my latest Cerakote refinish. Hope everyone likes it.


----------



## Hammerlock1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tim, Beautiful job on the cerakote!! Hopefully have something in the near future to bring down myself. Thinking of Zebra white/black or white/grey snow camo on one of the old mosin 91/30's i have?? I'm sure that will get mixed revues from some, spending more on coating than the gun is worth, but gotta love it!!

HL1


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great work as always Tim! I need to sell a few pistols so I can get a couple more projects your way......damn nice!!

Jerry


----------

